# Exoterra - what you really want to know!!!



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

Ok been playing with my Exoterra this weekend. And like any big kid with a new toy, the first thing i did was take it appart.

So, regarding the mesh on the top of the tank. Well, flip it over, and youll see a groove running arround both sections of the mesh. Get a small screw driver and dig it in there, and you should be able to pull out a long piece of rubber. Once the rubber is removed youll see how easy it is to get the mesh out, just pull it. The rubber basically wedges the mesh in place arround the lip of the frame. To replace this with a miture of finer mesh and acrylic (so the U.V. can get through) is going to be a sinch.

The gap in the doors is going to be easy to fix, allong with the gap the other side of the doors.

Now, onto the vent at the front. Well i was a little surprised with this one. You see the small holes that run allong the inside of the vent section. Well thats as small as they get. To open this bit up is very easy. 

1) Open the doors ALL the way, youll need to do this as when the inside portion is unclipped, there are little sprues that come out and if the doors are closed it will stop you getting it out. 

2) look inside at the back of the vent, and you should see three clips, unclip these and slide the inner vent section up. it should come out easy.

what we need to do is basically get some kinda mesh inside here to stop FF's getting out. If you have a look inside the vent, youll see how easy it is to modify.

Gotta say, this thing has ingeneous design

P.S. i also pulled out that 'exo terra' sticker from the latch, make it look a million times better.

have fun, will update with progress!!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Great suggestions! How did you fix this? Do you have pics of the mods you did?



mouse said:


> The gap in the doors is going to be easy to fix, allong with the gap the other side of the doors.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

Exo terra brought out this stuff for the doors.

"Terra Safe.
Sticky-back silicone beading.
Ever had masses of fruit flies escape through the gap in between the sliding glass doors of your dartfrog vivarium? Well, here the solution - a reel of translucent tape that you adhere to one of the glass doors in the centre and hey presto problem solved.
3m length, 5mm wide and 1.6mm thick "

or, im going to use the Motorcycle Windshiled trim from Pyramid plastics for the centre doors, and the stuff above for the other side of the doors


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I'd have to see the product first, but I do like the idea of the windshield trim!



mouse said:


> Exo terra brought out this stuff for the doors.
> 
> "Terra Safe.
> Sticky-back silicone beading.
> ...


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Nice to hear your thoughts on the matter, mouse. Just so everyone knows, the long rubber thing is called spline, and it's the same stuff that is used to hold screen in screen doors and windows. Easy to replace at any hardware store.


----------



## Ukdart (May 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the tips, mouse - very useful particularly the way to remove the front vents.

I've ordered some of the terrasafe tape and will let you know how I get on with sealing the doors - side and central.

I wondered what you thought about lighting - any ideas? The general design doesn't seem to particularly lend itself to clamped or hanging lights above so I imagine some kind of custom made hood/reflector would be best. What do you think?


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Anybody in the US find that Terra Safe Sticky-back silicone beading?

I thought about different weather stripping but wondered what other people were using to close the gaps in the doors?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

No real thoughts on lighting yet, was probably going to get some sort of shrouded Compact flourecent, i think Arcadia do a light unit like that, and mount it to the shelfs im going to put the viv on. It would be nice to see a bit of whats going on from above, im a real open top tank junkie.

The silicone beading for the sides is one idea. But i was considering using some angled plastic cornering stuff. If you placed a piece running down the front of the tank, covering both doors, when the doors are closed it would bring them flush up against the angeld plastic. Then you could stick some kind of foam or wadding to the inside of the plastic to get a better seal.

But i think the beading would work, if you could figure out where to put it. I think it was more designed for the gap between sliding doors.



I got a 1/4' hole cutter (18mm). Its a diamond coated drill bit, hopefully im not going to crack this baby making my first real mod, if i do i guess its going to be a raplacement panel somwhere. So far im thinking the front lower panel, over to one side. That way when i have it on a shelf the water lines can just come down the front. I was considering the back, but this would mean tubing running through mu landscaping, and im parranoid about a blockage.


Wish me luck, if i get the hole drilled, ill post some pics of the assembly process. Sometimes i wonder if this is the bit i enjoy the most, but find someone to hire me to do this kinda thing for a living, that would rock.


----------



## Ukdart (May 6, 2005)

Hi again Mouse

Very interesting stuff again!

Have got the Terra Safe tape now - perfect for the sides not so sure about the middle - still scratching my head although I can visualise your idea with the plastic angle.

Wish you luck with the drilling too!

I much prefer a self-contained set up with a hood and stuff so it's something like an aquarium style of thing.

Have got a compact light fitting so I may try to custom build a hood to fit above the rear screen etc and have perspex/acrylic in the front to cut down the excessive ventilation. Just got to find the time though!!!

Look forward to seeing your mods when you get round to them and will let you know if I have any successes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2005)

I must not be seeing these little gaps around the edges because my 18" looks pretty well sealed. Does any one have a pick of the gaps?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

geckojake said:


> I must not be seeing these little gaps around the edges because my 18" looks pretty well sealed. Does any one have a pick of the gaps?


I just got the 24" model...the gaps are much smaller on this one than the smaller ones I've seen at petco...actually it seemed like the smaller the tank the bigger the gaps...makes no sense...and I don't think it is an optical illusion :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2005)

Like I said mine seems to have no gaps at all. The doors meet perfect and the edges do also. Unless your talking about when you open the door but I don't think that really matters. Anyways other than the black vent thing which I hate I see nothing else wrong with them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2005)

You were lucky bro, ive seen a few in the shops now and some do and some dont. I think the smaller sizes you have a better chance of their being no gap, butthe largest size is a little to big to have such accuracy.

Got my hole drilled, but the bulkhead i was sent is way too big. Got my silicone carbide grinder out and im slowly, like damn slowly managing to eat away at the glass to expand the hole. 

Slow but steady progress.


----------

